# Type of pen



## turnersdelight (Apr 14, 2005)

What type of pen do you turn the most of?


----------



## rtjw (Apr 14, 2005)

I love Cigars!!!!


----------



## ryannmphs (Apr 14, 2005)

Slim line, only because I am still a newbie and they are really cheap!!  I am starting to do more other types of pens, but slim lines have quite a lead.
Ryan


----------



## JimGo (Apr 14, 2005)

Cigars are my favorite so far, though I also turn a lot of slimlines.  My favorite may change once I try the Baron, Jr. Gent, or Statesman.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 14, 2005)

Slimline outsells everything else-but the cigars are a close second in many shows.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2005)

I think I'm pretty even across the board. started out that way and sort of have kept it that way. Unless you count freedom pens. then slimlines blow the others away.


----------



## opfoto (Apr 14, 2005)

Still a relative newbie. Doing mainly SL's but recently did some cigars.


----------



## darbytee (Apr 14, 2005)

Slimlines sell the most, but I prefer making cigars and barons.


----------



## vick (Apr 14, 2005)

I do mostly Americana rollerbal, and Americana double twist ball points.  They sell the best for me.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 14, 2005)

Mostly made and sold pen type is the American Flattop, followed by Slimlines.


----------



## KKingery (Apr 14, 2005)

Cigars and Europeans mostly for me.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 14, 2005)

I've turned more SLs but I prefer the Cigar and Classic American.  The SL were for gifts and the FPP


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mostly rollers & fountains, Jr's , Baron's & Statesmen & Ligero's


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2005)

Mostly Jr. Gent and Jr. Statesman Rollerballs then a few Ligeros and Flat Top Americans.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll echo Anthony and Gary's as my favorites and most turned kits.

Wayne


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 15, 2005)

Slimlines mainly because of price and versatility. I also make Europeans and Barons. I stay with styles that use the 7mm mandrel only to avoid the confusion between suppliers. So far I have been building up an inventory looking for a place to sell my turnings. When sales begin I may change the focus depending on what the market wants.


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 15, 2005)

No way I can answer the poll as it stands... 
My inventory consists of Cigars, DT Euros, Perfect Fits, Barons and Jr Gents... just about an even distribution...  As for my favorites I really like the Baron and the PF kits... and both sell real well for me..


----------



## dozuki (Apr 17, 2005)

robusto!!!  everyone likes a beefy pen.  Cigars.  some people want them to fit in their pockets.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Apr 17, 2005)

That really a tuff vote. I make pens from across the board. Maybe the double twist American might have a slight edge.


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 20, 2005)

Do the baseball bats I call pens fall under the "other" category?
'Cause I'm about equally split between Slimline bats and Cigar bats.
I think I like the Cigar bats a little better 'cause I can hit a lot further with'em![]  I've got quite a few other styles settin' in my stash though; I'm just waitin' to work up enough nerve to try them out![]

Those Cigars do balance well and feel just right in the hand, though!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 20, 2005)

slimlines, but "modified"...  but I'm a newbie so I am just getting my feet wet...  actually, I may be up to my ankles by now... pretty soon, I'll be fully submersed!


----------



## wayneis (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />slimlines, but "modified"...  but I'm a newbie so I am just getting my feet wet...  actually, I may be up to my ankles by now... pretty soon, I'll be fully submersed!



Mike if you can do slimlines successfully you can do some of the other kits.  When you feel that you are up to it I would suggest the Baron, Jr. Statesman or Jr. Statesman.  Any of those kits require no tenon and although they turn into elegent writing, they are not hard to make.  They may even be a little easier than the slimline.    Your largest challenge would be in squaring the blanks but that doesn't have to be to difficult.  

Wayne


----------



## btboone (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm leaning more towards custom fountain pens.  Trying to make stuff that's different looking and still trying to find my niche.


----------



## Linster (Apr 27, 2005)

I've mostly turned slims but do cigars as well. Have dabbled in some of the purse pens lately as well.


----------



## RLKnecht (Apr 28, 2005)

I responded responded that I mostly do slimlines, but I have never done one as directed in the instructions.  Here are my typical styles of slimlines:





<br />

Rick


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 28, 2005)

Beautiful work, Rick.  I wouldn't call those slimlines, I'd call them Rick-lines!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 28, 2005)

Rick, those are very nice!  The segmented pen treally stands out, as does the orange one (is that Padauk?).


----------



## MDWine (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, I agree, very nice...

Wayne, yep, I'm going to finish my current stash of "ready" blanks, and start looking for a new kit to work on.  I have everything ready for a cigar, so I might work on a few of those, but I think I'll follow your advise and look for the statesmen (jr and sr), or perhaps the Baron.

I also want to work some with 'custom' center bands, if I can figure out how to square up the small pieces of blanks that I have.


----------



## RLKnecht (Apr 28, 2005)

Lou,
    I don't quite think I've made a made a big enough name for myself to have a pen style named after me (like the Russ-Line or the Father Sing pens), but thanks for the pat on the back anyway!

Jim,
    The orange one is actually Mexican Cocobolo.  Before I cut the blank it looked like it was going to be a rich chocolate brown from the look of the outside, but when I cut into the blank it was a bright orange.  That big dark spot on the pen was a huge bark inclusion that needed about 3 rounds of super glue and saw dust to fill and stabilize it.  The segmented pen was nicknamed "The Croquet Pole" by my wife and sister in law.  HTey said I just needed to change the order of a few of the stripes and it would have matched the colors of the croquet set we have.  Maybe next time.
Rick


----------



## dozuki (May 18, 2005)

So far Have been turning a lot of cigars.  Mainly because people want to buy tham and I love a fat pen that will fit in the pen hole in a work shirt and they just show the grain so well.


----------



## jdavis (May 19, 2005)

We turn mostly slims. We modify alot.


----------



## Jerry Crice (Sep 11, 2005)

A few slimline (they were in the starter set). Now I am doing Cigars. I like heft and look. Zebrawood was nice until I found some really nice bocote; I love the grain.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 11, 2005)

Mostly Euros of one form or another.


----------

